# And now for a lesson in stupidity.......Cadweld style



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

I find a lot of humor in this.


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2018)

I figure,,  you,, could afford a new jacket,?????

I do applaud your firefighting skills!!!


----------



## Walter Melville (May 24, 2019)

Isn't that what irreversible compression connections (Burndy hi press ) are for?


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2019)

If I only had a brain...

I could while away the hours
Conferrin' with the flowers,
Consulting with the rain;
And my head I'd be a scratchin'
While my thoughts are busy hatchin'
If I only had a brain.
I'd unravel ev'ry riddle for my
Individdle
In trouble or in pain
With the thoughts that you'll be thinkin'
You could be another Lincoln
If you only had a brain.
Oh, I, could tell you why
The oceans near the shore
I could think of things I'd never
Thunk before,
And then I'd sit down and think some more.
I would not be just a muffin',
My head all full of stuffin',
My heart all full of pain;
And perhaps I'd deserve you and be
Even worthy even you
If I only had a brain.


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2019)

Installers and Inspectors Guide for CADWELD
https://static.dxengineering.com/global/images/chartsguides/e/ero-gr1-141g_it.pdf

Problems in back of Guide book


----------

